# Do you have or know where a Orange 1973 Super Beetle is with VIN:1332148995 PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

The bug use to be my mothers before she pasted a way in 2002 from skin cancer. She drove it for several years and was her favorite car (I always remember her driving this car everywhere). Before I went to boot camp for the Navy my brother sold the car without telling me. Now that I'm out of the Navy and stable, I have been looking for the car for a couple years and just learned today the VIN# for the car. Like I said if you have or know where a Orange 1973 Super Beetle is with VIN:1332148995 PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!! I don't care what time of day it is, just call/txt 254-679-1148


The lastest intel:

Chris Watson
bought 4/16/1999
Sold 12/17/2003

James T. Worchester
Bought 01/24/2004

ATC Sales & Service
Bought 08/24/2005

Ida Margrethe
Bought 08/15/2006
Sold in 2008 (UNK Current owner)

Last seen in Watsonville, CA 1.5 years ago by PO mother



THANKS!!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

you know, it's always in the last place you look.:laugh:

but seriously, what state/ region?

go to your local police station and have the numbers run. you'll get records of people who have regestered the car for leads. good luck man!:beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> you know, it's always in the last place you look.:laugh:
> 
> but seriously, what state/ region?
> 
> go to your local police station and have the numbers run. you'll get records of people who have regestered the car for leads. good luck man!:beer:


Car was sold (Dec 17, 2003) in Belton, TX 76513 (Central TX)

Already been there, tax office and the DMV, they will not release any information (Privacy Act) :banghead::banghead:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo watson  ,









Assuming your bro no longer has the buy/sell package(I _still_:banghead::laugh: have mine from my original purchase of my 1956 bug back in 1975:laugh: ) which showed the original buyer,who you _might_ be able to contact to find who he/she sold it to or maybe access to a copy of maybe a bank check he received showing the buyer's name then I'd post this Q up in relavent south central/west aircooled forums like http://www.speedshots.net/tvwdra/forum/ from http://www.tvwdra.org/ from http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4655.msg33703#msg33703 or http://www.thesamba.com/vw/clubs/ or as a genreral post in http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/chat/  .
Another shot at it,but probably a longshot ,would be to have the VIN# run on http://www.carfax.com/ if you have a freind at a local VW(or any other make for that matter) dealership or other repair shop who is already a paying member(I'll see if I can have it run @ my work http://www.orangecountyvolkswagen.c...ommonwealth VW&cs:p=&cs:tv=223&cs:ki=48117376 tomorrow ) & http://superbeetle.websitetoolbox.com/ & http://www.superbeetlesonly.com/forum/index.php?  .

Given the 7-8 years since it's last been seen it _most likey_ will not still be orange,so maybe state it as "was originally orange" ,& it could pretty easily have ended up in a VW boneyard to be pecked apart .(Just being honest)

_I_ hope you find it :thumbup::beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

buggyman said:


> Dayo watson  ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea my brother doesn't have any paperwork or anything. The whole search start with him saying it he sold it to a carlot in a general area. After months of looking, nothing found. Ended up calling a family resturant in that area and told me years ago there was a car lot across the street. After several phone calls I tracked the retired car lot owners down in VA and they luckly still had the information (VIN) and she remembered the color of the car before I told her... I think my heart drop when she told me. She tols me the date he sold it, the date they sold it and who they sold it to. I haven't been able to track that person down yet. I didn't think about the Carfax...Would it show if the car was totaled or scrapped? Honestly I hope it's in a bone yard picked away a little (As long as the main shell is there). My mom with skin cancer was slowly picked away, but there was nothing we could do. Finding the car like this would give me the joy of completely restoring her back to new!! Well thanks again man for you time and research.....It means more then the world to find this car.

EDIT: Just found out CARFAX doesn't do cars older then 1981 when the 17 digit VIN became standard.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

ask your brother what car lot. they will give you the info


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

justing1234 said:


> ask your brother what car lot. they will give you the info


justin, read carefully my friend....

"After several phone calls I tracked the retired car lot owners down in VA and they luckly still had the information (VIN) and she remembered the color of the car before I told her... I think my heart drop when she told me. She tols me the date he sold it, the date they sold it and who they sold it to. I haven't been able to track that person down yet."

too many :beer::beer:? or too much







? maybe a combo? hehehe

Good Luck OP!! I really hope this is found, make for a very cool story/build!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

nah, i "try" to stay away from that stuff:laugh: but i was in class i skimmed through it. if i were, however, you wouldent be able to read a word of my writing.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well hopefully I'll learn something new around Monday. I got a family member that works at a car dealership and can request information like this. Only thing is I hope that because it's older then a 81' (When the VIN became standard) she can still track it down. Another issue I have is the town the car is around is very close to Ft. Hood (Major Army base) and soldiers can drag car all over the US in a couple years. If I have to drive to Maine or Cally, it's not a big deal just a big road trip with truck and trailer.. Thanks again guys for your help and support!!


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

watsonst04 said:


> Well hopefully I'll learn something new around Monday. I got a family member that works at a car dealership and can request information like this. Only thing is I hope that because it's older then a 81' (When the VIN became standard) she can still track it down. Another issue I have is the town the car is around is very close to Ft. Hood (Major Army base) and soldiers can drag car all over the US in a couple years. If I have to drive to Maine or Cally, it's not a big deal just a big road trip with truck and trailer.. Thanks again guys for your help and support!!


 :thumbup: 
_Truly_ sorry for the Carfax VIN mixup:facepalm: ,_I_ didn't even know that since I've never used it personally,I _think_ she's talking about access to the DMV info which licenced dealers have access to,but if the car is still on the street & someone else now owns it it is _legally_ up to _them_ to release custody/ownership of it . 
Just posted this on your behalf watson  http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=7691.new#new  .
2 scenarios :
It's now just taking up space in the yard or garage = they'd most likely let you have it for a song or for free just to make space & clean up
It's now _their_ DD = it's got a new good home & being cared for 




justing1234 said:


> nah, i "try" to stay away from that stuff:laugh: but i was in class i skimmed through it. if i were, however, you *wouldent* be able to read a word of my writing.






:banghead::laugh::laugh::facepalm: 
FWIW ,I _re_-read _every_ thread from start to finish before I post or repost in it so that I _know_ that I've taken the time to _fully_ understand the _whole_ of the situation jg  .

:beer::beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

buggyman said:


> :thumbup:
> _Truly_ sorry for the Carfax VIN mixup:facepalm: ,_I_ didn't even know that since I've never used it personally,I _think_ she's talking about access to the DMV info which licenced dealers have access to,but if the car is still on the street & someone else now owns it it is _legally_ up to _them_ to release custody/ownership of it .
> Just posted this on your behalf watson  http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=7691.new#new  .
> 2 scenarios :
> ...


1. I didn't know either just looked it up and it gave me a error everytime and the FAQ section told me that
2. Thanks for the post to chircoestore :thumbup:
3. I hope I can find it in a garage, but wouldn't matter if I found it in the yard rusting away
4. Finding it as a DD would be nice, for the motor would at least be running and most likely be in better shape. Only thing I fear is the scrap yard has it or someone has completly restored it and I wouldn't be about to afford it :banghead:


----------



## Capt Zach (Jan 18, 2010)

I remember seeing a orange SB for sale in CL here a few months ago. Owner said it was left abandoned in his yard and he didn't have a title or know the year. It looked to be a 73 or 74. Not sure what happened to it or what the VIN was. I'm about 30 minutes from Norfolk. Might be worth doing a search around here.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Also after some more research the car is Brillant Orange (light orange) and Not the Amber Orange (Dark Blood Orange). Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

UPDATE::::: I have tracked the car down the town of Pflugerville, TX and the gentle mans name is Spanish (Can't even begin to say it or spell it out).........Praying to the VW GODS as we speak!!!! Again thanks for all the help, even if all you did was view this thread!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats man. Hope it works out for ya...:thumbup:


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

watsonst04 said:


> UPDATE::::: I have tracked the car down the town of Pflugerville, TX and the gentle mans name is Spanish (Can't even begin to say it or spell it out).........Praying to the VW GODS as we speak!!!! Again thanks for all the help, even if all you did was view this thread!!!


so glad that I could view it, and that's awesome man, :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well today I got a address for the bug. I took off work early and headed South . When I got there the house was empty duplex. I went to the neighbor and ask for some info. He had lived there for 20 years and the couple had lived there for 7 years. He never recall seeing a VW bug, but he was pretty old. He also told me they just moved to California the day before Thanksgiving :banghead::banghead:. The good thing is that the guy is sure they havent had a bug for a couple years, so they must have sold it to someone in there area as a project car for it hasn't been registered again. So I left a message for the landlord to call me to get there phone number. Also while I was there I called the local junkyards and they ran the Texas wide VIN search and it hasn't been sent to the junkyard (thats good). Ida or Torring registered the car in 2008, so sometime beween 2008 and 2010 they had the car. I was pretty disapointed to drive all the way there and not find the car, but I have other ideas to track them down. I'm going to send them a letter, which I know will get forwarded to there new address or the post office will kick it back with there address on it, so then I can write them and get into contact with them. Here's there info if it helps....

Ida Margrethe
Torring Christia
1014 Disraeli Circle,
Windemere, TX (Close to Pflugerville)


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

the hell kind of a town name is Pflugerville?:laugh:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> the hell kind of a town name is Pflugerville?:laugh:


Its just one of the sub towns around Austin, TX.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

howdy

just stumbled here
I assume your brother is Chris?

I have a few bits of info that may help

check your IM in a few


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Subscribed.


This is some awesome creeper stuff haha. I do hope you find it though, I can relate on the build.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well thanks to abeR, I have tracked down the people. They sold the car 2 years ago in Watsonville, CA. The guys mother lived there and seen the car everyday until about a year ago when she moved. The guy is trying to find out the information to the guy he sold it to. Does anyone live near Watsonville, CA? The mother said the car is off Freedom Blvd between Watsonville and Aptos. She also said the address 5417 Freedom Blvd is close if not the address where the car is. If someone in the area can swing by there I'm make sure it's there, I'll make it worth your trip for sure.... Again thanks abeR for the help. You have made a huge difference in the search and for that your my hero!!:laugh:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

watsonst04 said:


> Well thanks to abeR, I have tracked down the people. They sold the car 2 years ago in Watsonville, CA. The guys mother lived there and seen the car everyday until about a year ago when she moved. The guy is trying to find out the information to the guy he sold it to. Does anyone live near Watsonville, CA? The mother said the car is off Freedom Blvd between Watsonville and Aptos. She also said the address 5417 Freedom Blvd is close if not the address where the car is. If someone in the area can swing by there I'm make sure it's there, I'll make it worth your trip for sure.... Again thanks abeR for the help. You have made a huge difference in the search and for that your my hero!!:laugh:


OK,this is gettin' reeeeaaallll good:thumbup: ,the _closest_ person to Watsonville I personally know is Volksdragen http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4449.0 who lives ~200 miles away(south off HWY101) near Santa Maria,& IIRC stealth67vw http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...your-ACVW.&p=74200486&viewfull=1#post74200486 on here at least used to live in the southern San Francisco area which is a heckofalot closer to Watsonville(~90 miles to the north),both have gobs of VW club contacts in the Central Cali coastal area .
I just IM'd Volksdragen on http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php on your behalf  .

:beer:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

try google street maps in that area. 
:thumbup::thumbup:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=5417+...=0&panoid=zmXitf_I4N-4w5c6FLZgVA&z=17&iwloc=A


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

buggyman said:


> OK,this is gettin' reeeeaaallll good:thumbup: ,the _closest_ person to Watsonville I personally know is Volksdragen http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4449.0 who lives ~200 miles away(south off HWY101) near Santa Maria,& IIRC stealth67vw http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...your-ACVW.&p=74200486&viewfull=1#post74200486 on here at least used to live in the southern San Francisco area which is a heckofalot closer to Watsonville(~90 miles to the north),both have gobs of VW club contacts in the Central Cali coastal area .
> *I just IM'd Volksdragen on http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php on your behalf  .
> 
> :beer:*


& just got a look at his response,he's gonna check a verrrry similar car that's been just parked ~a 1/2 mile away from him & if that's not it check with his club buds in the area to spread the werd:thumbup: .

:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Did you just quote yourself. :laugh::laugh::screwy::thumbup:


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Watson*.....your car is in *Watson*ville. Go figure:screwy:
You should have looked there first:facepalm: Good luck. Sounds like you might find it.
If they want to sell it.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

buggyman said:


> & just got a look at his response,he's gonna check a verrrry similar car that's been just parked ~a 1/2 mile away from him & if that's not it check with his club buds in the area to spread the werd:thumbup: .
> 
> :beer:


"Why,yes,yes I did"



LooseNuts said:


> Did you just quote yourself. :laugh::laugh::screwy::thumbup:


"Why,yes,yes I did"

"If they want to sell it."
"Already quoted"
"Originally Posted by buggyman 
Truly sorry for the Carfax VIN mixup ,I didn't even know that since I've never used it personally,I think she's talking about access to the DMV info which licenced dealers have access to,but if the car is still on the street & someone else now owns it it is legally up to them to release custody/ownership of it ."
"It's now their DD = it's got a new good home & being cared for"
"Why,yes,yes I did"

"FWIW ,I re-read every thread from start to finish before I post or repost in it so that I know that I've taken the time to fully understand the whole of the situation jg ."
"Why,yes,yes I did"

":beer::beer::laugh::laugh: "


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

buggyman said:


> & just got a look at his response,he's gonna check a verrrry similar car that's been just parked ~a 1/2 mile away from him & if that's not it check with his club buds in the area to spread the werd:thumbup: .
> 
> :beer:


Thanks man. I also found someone (Tomandante) that lives in Wastonville and says he will drive by the best address I have and the area around it. 1.5 years ago it was just sitting there, hopefully it still is...CROSS YOUR FINGERS!!!



LooseNuts said:


> Did you just quote yourself. :laugh::laugh::screwy::thumbup:


LOL...That's pretty funny



air skooled said:


> *Watson*.....your car is in *Watson*ville. Go figure:screwy:
> You should have looked there first:facepalm: Good luck. Sounds like you might find it.
> If they want to sell it.


When the PO told me that, I was like can your spell that out? Just couldn't believe it was sold in Watsonville, CA. I honestly though it would still be the TX, but sounds like I have a 1,724 mile or 28 hrs road trip in the future (According to Mapquest.com, which I have beaten several times)....


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

I called the PO again that sold the car in Watsonville. I'm trying to get more info on the exact location (Color of house, behind a fence, etc), but everytime she says I'll have to ask her mother (She's the one that seen it last) and never calls me back :banghead::banghead:. I feel like I'm soo close and if they would just help a little I would be closer. I'm not asking the world or anything (Heck I told her I would give her a reward). I guess they don't care nor like money!! I wish I had enough money to fly up there and scout it out, but that could be a week, just can't leave everything behind like that. Hopefully Tomandante will give me some good news soon. Days like this just make me want to buy a local VW and rebuild it as a rep and call it a day. I've worked so hard with so much time and money has been invested.


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

I really hope this works out for you. Good luck!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Rabid Irish said:


> I really hope this works out for you. Good luck!


Thanks man...I need all the luck I can get.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

so you need ida's mothers #?


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

abeR said:


> so you need ida's mothers #?


I think it's actually Torrings mother, she use to live in Watsonville and he when to visit her and the car broke down so he sold it there.


----------



## Viking445 (Nov 12, 2006)

Still need someone to drive around the area looking for it? I'm in North San Diego County but love a good road trip. Especially with a purpose.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Viking445 said:


> Still need someone to drive around the area looking for it? I'm in North San Diego County but love a good road trip. Especially with a purpose.


If you could that would be sweet, I haven't heard back from the other guy. Thanks man!!


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

watsonst04 said:


> If you could that would be sweet, *I haven't heard back from the other guy.* Thanks man!!


*W*ho? ,me?:laugh: ,
_Just_ got werd back from VolksDragen  ,sorry,not _the_ one :
"Hello Dennis, I checked the bug down the street, struck out on that one.An elderly lady owns it and bought it new in '74 and she is fixing it up (that's cool) but it isn't the one we were looking for.
At least we tried. "

"Dayo A  ,
Thank you for the effort,waaay of you to give it a shot:beer: .
I'll let him know .
One down & only ~a 1/2 bazillion left to look at:laugh: .
Let her know that there's this wierd place that we know of filled with unruly hooligans where she might be able to find help on her resto .

Thanks again:beer: 
Bman "

watson  ,you may also want to get in direct touch with Banzai KG also on here & _is_ in the southern San Francisco Bay area http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4451756-Lakeport-Camp-Shine-this-weekend-June-26-28th so he can spread the werd from that direction .

:beer:


----------



## Capt Zach (Jan 18, 2010)

This is dedication.:thumbup: Glad to hear you're making progress.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Still no luck, but in the mean time I bought my dad a 1961 Impala. When I was young that's the only car he use to talk about for that was the year he was born (Not his favorite car, but always wanted one). So if I can't find the Beetle for my mother, I have a backup plan. I bought the Impala as it needs work, so we can work on it over time and the memories will be made and the car is registered in my name, so there's no way my brother can sell it again!!


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't give up! This is so interesting and cool. I found my dads first car.. a 67 hard top... But the owners won't sell. Made it into a little 12 sec drag car 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Updated intel:

Chris Watson
bought 4/16/1999
Sold 12/17/2003

James T. Worchester
Bought 01/24/2004

ATC Sales & Service
Bought 08/24/2005

Ida Margrethe & Torring Christa
Bought 08/15/2006
Sold in 2008 (UNK Current owner)

Last spoted around 5417 Freedom Blvd, Watsonville, CA (1.5 year ago) by PO mother. PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!

opcorn:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

buggyman said:


> *W*ho? ,me?:laugh: ,
> _Just_ got werd back from VolksDragen  ,sorry,not _the_ one :
> "Hello Dennis, I checked the bug down the street, struck out on that one.An elderly lady owns it and bought it new in '74 and she is fixing it up (that's cool) but it isn't the one we were looking for.
> At least we tried. "
> ...


No I'm talking about Tomandante, but he PM'd and said he is still going to look for it...:laugh:

I contacted Banzai KG and asked for some help...Cross your fingers!!


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

watsonst04 said:


> No I'm talking about Tomandante, but he PM'd and said he is still going to look for it...:laugh:
> 
> *I contacted Banzai KG and asked for some help...Cross your fingers!!*


:thumbup:opcorn: .
(I _think_ that's the _shortest_ response I've _ever_ given on a forum:facepalm::laugh: )

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I haven't heard from anyone in the Watsonville area, but I got some good news today. My work will be sending me to Edwards Airforce Base in CA for 2.5 months. Watsonville is only 5 hours away and I could drive up there friday after work and spend the whole weekend looking for it.  I got about 8 - 9 weekends if I need them to find it... It would be nice if someone already spotted it, then all I got to do is hire a transport driver to meet me there and load it up.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Getting pretty close to leaving to CA so I can find her. Hoping I drive to Watsonville and find her the first day... Cross your fingers!!!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup:

sorry I could not be of more assistance


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

abeR said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> sorry I could not be of more assistance


 Man you have already helped me out a ton, Thanks for everything. I leave on FEB 13 and hopfully I can drive there that first weekend....


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

I have friends in the PD and DMV I'll see if they can run that VIN.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I have family in Morgan Hill and in Santa Cruz, I will send them the info. Good thing is we're all into aircooleds so


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

71sbeetle said:


> I have family in Morgan Hill and in Santa Cruz, I will send them the info. Good thing is we're all into aircooleds so


off topic but i got lots of family in San Jose and Santa Cruz also. :thumbup:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

6603 said:


> I have friends in the PD and DMV I'll see if they can run that VIN.


Well I had a private investigator get me where I am today and the car was last registered to the previous owners. The person who has it now I guess bought it as a parts car or something for they haven't registered it after buying it. Any help would be awesome and thanks.....



71sbeetle said:


> I have family in Morgan Hill and in Santa Cruz, I will send them the info. Good thing is we're all into aircooleds so


I'm not sure where Morgan Hills and Santa Cruz (I live in TX), but guessing it's close. Thanks for the help



LooseNuts said:


> off topic but i got lots of family in San Jose and Santa Cruz also. :thumbup:


LOL....It's all good


Anyways, I fly to Edwards Airforce Base in CA Monday and I'm going to try to drive to Watsonville (About a 5.5 hr drive I think) and scout it out if I can. Wish me LUCK!!!! :beer:


----------



## vwrabbitjunkie (Feb 16, 2005)

I hate to say it but check check junkyards in that area as well. If it wasn't registered and was used for parts (hopefully not) good chances are that is may be in a junkyard somewhere. Good luck in your search, I know we're all looking forward to the day you find it.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

vwrabbitjunkie said:


> I hate to say it but check check junkyards in that area as well. If it wasn't registered and was used for parts (hopefully not) good chances are that is may be in a junkyard somewhere. Good luck in your search, I know we're all looking forward to the day you find it.


I'm currently in Lancaster, CA right now for work, but Friday I'm taking the 5+ hour trip to Watsonville. I'm researching all the wrecking yards now and booking my hotel (I'm staying all weekend if I got to).

Thanks everyone for your help so far. I'll update more Friday and I'll see what happens. It would so sweet if I roll up to Watsonville and find it sitting there in the guys driveway (last place seen)

Wish me luck!!


----------



## NBeukemann (May 27, 2011)

Really hope you find it man! Parts car or not, it'll still be amazing!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I know it was mentioned earlier, but try google earth and look around that address. This is a very cool story, and I hope it has a happy ending...I'm a big fan of happy endings :laugh:

I see Buggyman age'n himself again (car info from '75)....his Social Security # 000-00-0001:laugh:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I know it was mentioned earlier, but try google earth and look around that address. This is a very cool story, and I hope it has a happy ending...I'm a big fan of happy endings :laugh:
> 
> I see Buggyman age'n himself again (car info from '75)....his Social Security # 000-00-0001:laugh:


I've been all over the area (Google Earth), but haven't seen anything. Finding a orange beetle would stand out a little and the last time it was seen was in a driveway, so it should be easier to find....


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

This is crazy intense! I can't wait to see what you find this weekend! What are you going to do with it once you find it? Restore it and give it to your mom? 
:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

His Mom passed away man...try to keep up.....I've been going all over with google earth at that addy ya had, and I didn't see anything
.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

72SuperDude said:


> This is crazy intense! I can't wait to see what you find this weekend! What are you going to do with it once you find it? Restore it and give it to your mom?
> :thumbup:


If I find it, I'm restoring it head to toe. I will be driving it a lot, I can't stand the people with sweet rides and they only see the trailer/parking lot. My mom died, but the car will still live on. If I keep it in the garage I would be killing the memories I had of her. I think I even have a 911 motor for it to kick it up a little bit, my mom had a need for speed :laugh::laugh:. 



zzzdanz said:


> His Mom passed away man...try to keep up.....I've been going all over with google earth at that addy ya had, and I didn't see anything
> .


I went over it again and again today, but nothing. I tried calling the PO, but they changed the number so I'm trying to track them down again and see if I can get more info (Color of house, under a tree, etc) if I can. I did call a local place (Freedom Rose House) and the guy is going to drive that way tomorrow and see what he can find. The guy was real nice and the funny thing is, he use to have a 73 Beetle as well. Man I love VW and the family blood that runs through it... Everyone has been helping out if they can. Thanks everyone!!!

Hopefully this weekend will end a 3+ year hunt, but even if I do find it the next challenge begins. I hope the guy will sale it and doesn't try to rape me if I have to tell him what it means to me.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

watsonst04 said:


> If I find it, I'm restoring it head to toe. I will be driving it a lot, I can't stand the people with sweet rides and they only see the trailer/parking lot. My mom died, but the car will still live on. If I keep it in the garage I would be killing the memories I had of her. I think I even have a 911 motor for it to kick it up a little bit, my mom had a need for speed :laugh::laugh:.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I do apologize, I must have missed that part. Sounds like a great plan and I hope it turns out for you. :beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Headed to Watsonville, CA!!!!!!









Also this was a 2012 VW Jetta I'm driving up there, kinda funny. Maybe it was a good luck charm from the VW GODS!!!:laugh:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

best of luck :thumbup::thumbup:

stop by the local PO and chat them up, maybe they can help

or call the local news.

the only thing it could hurt is the price you end up paying for it


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Local news... Lol. Didn't think of that. I'm not calling the news. Thanks!!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

watsonst04 said:


> Local news... Lol. Didn't think of that. I'm not calling the news. Thanks!!



its a good story... people like stuff like that. 

anywho. :beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe but I don't care for the attention


----------



## NBeukemann (May 27, 2011)

Have someone call the local news for you


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Finally I made it!!!!


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck dude, I hope you find it!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the support. Well I got in pretty late so I drove as close as I could to the address and stayed the night. Well it's 630AM and I'm out the door. Didn't sleep worth a crap and couldn't stop thinking about the car. Wondering what shape it will be in or of I'll even find it.


----------



## NBeukemann (May 27, 2011)

Today's the day!!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Man this is crazy. I think I may have found it. No one answers the door. Unless there another car that looks like a bug. I'm 95% sure it's a beetle under the tarp, but if it's my moms IDK.....


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

False alarm. It's a 67 Beetle. Lol


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

opcorn:

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't totally hoping you find this car bro, this is probably the fourth or fifth time I've checked in on this today. :beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well today wasn't the best day but progress was made. I really though that 67 beetle under the tarp was going to be it, but its never that easy. I didn't find the car, but got some info. After going from door to door (25+ houses) several people pointed me to the same place. Apparently a guy use to sale cars and a bunch of other stuff from his front yard. Well one guy I talked to knew the car like it was yesturday. He told me everything about it before I told him (It still had the Looney Tunes TAZ sticker on driver rear window!!!!! Lol). He said when it was for sale he though about buying it. Doesn't remember if the car ran or not but was in one piece and looked decent. Well the guy doesn't live there anymore. Neighbors said he went to Sacramento or something. So now the search takes a new turn. The car was sold again, but the location is unknown now. I'm tracking down the realtors that sold his house for him and seeing what they say. Also while I was there I hit every junkyards within 50miles and the car has never been there (So that's good!!). Also while at the junkyard the lady helped me out (Use to work at the DMV) and told me how to get updated info on the car (if there even is any). Well after finding all that I ended driving back to Lancaster (My hotel where my job is at), which is a 5hr drive (My butt just about fell off again!!...lol) for I didn't feel staying in Watsonville was worth it. I mean I could have drive everyday for a year around there and never find it. It may not even be there anymore. AbeR has helped me out tons and I owe my finding so far to him (Thanks man!!). Im goin to try the DMV this week and see what i can find, hopefully the address is within a weekend road trip distance and I'll be on the road next weekend!! So the road continues and with my head held high, I just keep marching forward. Again if you know where a 73 Beetle is let me know!!! Lol!!


----------



## Nickel Eye (Jul 17, 2011)

Add another person to the list who is hoping you find it! opcorn:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well also noted is throughout this journey. I have met some really nice people. Alot of the people I have giving my phone number to have already called me back. They say "You have to call me back if you find it!!". I guess my mom is watching out for me.... Well guys I'll update as I get it. I know a lot of you are waiting. Hopefully after this thread, I'll start a new thread "How a little 73' Beetle changed my life forever!!! Plus FULL RESTORATION in progress!!" LOL!!!


----------



## Exhaustdd (Mar 25, 2010)

watsonst04 said:


> Well also noted is throughout this journey. I have met some really nice people. Alot of the people I have giving my phone number to have already called me back. They say "You have to call me back if you find it!!". I guess my mom is watching out for me.... Well guys I'll update as I get it. I know a lot of you are waiting. Hopefully after this thread, I'll start a new thread "How a little 73' Beetle changed my life forever!!! Plus FULL RESTORATION in progress!!" LOL!!!


In for good news and a happy ending sly:not that kind). You deserve to find this car my man


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Just an idea, but did you also post on thesamba about this ? I know a few VW people in Sacramento area I'll link them here.


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, so I don't know if this helps, because you said that it hasn't been registered, but I just saw an ORANGE 1973 beetle (not sure if it was a super) w/ licence plate #wb6yje, and it was driving arround in the torrance area, I know that's kinda far from you. Right when I saw it, the first thing i thought of was this post, I hope this helps you out a bit! :beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I haven't made it to the DMV for my job has me working pass open hours. I also had to work this past Saturday. Hopefully I get off early today and can run to the DMV. The last time I checked the car was unregistered, but you never know. I don't care where the car is, If its the car I'm there. The search continues!!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

This sucks so far. I have been working 15hr days everyday (expect Sunday). I may have to take off a day just to make it to the DMV. Sometime soon.


----------



## Fe3lgud0007 (Mar 4, 2012)

:banghead: oh my goodness, i dont even have an air cooled vw and my gut is stirring up telling me to help out with this search! by far these posts are the most interesting read of the decade


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well the only thing I need right now is to goto the DMV and act like the bug was abandoned on my property. I fill out a form and they give me the most up to date I do on the car so I can contact the owner "To tell him to get the car off my property", At least that's the story....lol. I dont want anyone to do this for its not really the correct way of doing things, but these dang privacy act make it really hard.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I finally got a chance to goto the DMV today. I was told to file a lien of sale as if the car was abondoned on my property. When I got there they told me a different story then I was expecting. I was told I would get a print off of the last registered owner, but they told me the current owners information would never be released to me. I told them I just want to contact them to get the car off my property. So now I hit another wall and I was getting excited about going today. So it's another wall that I have to drive through and continue on. I'm reaching out more then ever to anyone that can help me. I'm in CA for another 3.5 weeks and time is ticking. You tell me where the car is, you get a reward $$$$!! As always, thanks to everyone for all the help, ideas and most import moral support!!

Shawn


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well things have turned right now. I was in CA for work, but my wife who is prego called me at the Hospital while going into labor so I'm back in TX right now. In the meantime, hopefully I can dig a little more for I only get one more shot in CA (Jun 18 - Aug 31) for work.


----------



## Erthan (Sep 9, 2011)

congratulations and good luck with the search.:thumbup: this should be turned into a movie.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

emanDUBS said:


> congratulations and good luck with the search.:thumbup: this should be turned into a movie.


Thanks, but IDK about a movie. I honestly would hate to be in a movie or anything related. I couldn't stand everyone up my butt like the stars have. I live about 40min from work because I refuse to live close to the military post (The traffic and houses stacked on top of each other). I like to open my front door and not having to worry about my son run in the road, nor have to hear the neighbors yelling at each other (You know those one neighbors.....I don't have any neighbors, so I'm good....LOL!!) I live in a quiet little town on 7 acres (In Texas that's not a lot, so don't think I'm rich you city folks...LOL!!) on a dead end street, just the way I like it. :laugh:

HOME SWEET HOME!!


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

This is AWESOME! I hope you find the car!!! :thumbup:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

philsburydonuts said:


> This is AWESOME! I hope you find the car!!! :thumbup:


 Thanks man. I get to ge back Jun 18 - Aug 31. It's going to be the last chance I get and hopefully I can find her and bring her home to be my daily......The way cars are mean to be, I don't need no STINKIN TRAILER!!!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

- lets give this another shot mid may and see if anything comes up. 

I will be out of town for about 2 weeks, once I am back I can dig in.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

abeR said:


> - lets give this another shot mid may and see if anything comes up.
> 
> I will be out of town for about 2 weeks, once I am back I can dig in.


 Thanks man. I got time for now for I have togo to El Paso for a while, then as soon as I get back I'm headed back to CA again. Never had to travel this much before, but its giving me two FREE tripes to CA, so I can't complain too much!


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Golden Gate Vintage VW Annual Meet not far from Watsonville - April 22*

I'll be going (in my 74 standard!) and will keep an eye peeled for you. The meet is in Morgan Hill/South San Jose which is a stones throw from Watsonville. I'll have your VIN with me and can do casual checks. The group covers all the Bay Area. Bug-O-Rama is also coming up in Sacramento next month. You never know (and I love sleuthing). :beer: 

http://www.ggcvvwca.org/flyers/KP12.pdf


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

First time in the air-cooled section... I think ill be here for a while for this thread. For what its worth I hope you find this thing!!! 

Thanks for serving!


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

there is an orange beetle for sale near my house...i pass by it occasionally 

i can go check if its a 73


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

MoreA4 said:


> I'll be going (in my 74 standard!) and will keep an eye peeled for you. The meet is in Morgan Hill/South San Jose which is a stones throw from Watsonville. I'll have your VIN with me and can do casual checks. The group covers all the Bay Area. Bug-O-Rama is also coming up in Sacramento next month. You never know (and I love sleuthing). :beer:
> 
> http://www.ggcvvwca.org/flyers/KP12.pdf


 Thanks man!!! Just hard for me due to living in TX to find a car that's suppose to be in CA...:banghead: 



hyperlightboards48 said:


> First time in the air-cooled section... I think ill be here for a while for this thread. For what its worth I hope you find this thing!!!
> 
> Thanks for serving!


 I've had a fair share of VW, but this one is going to be my "Golden Egg"!! Thanks, every bit helps with somehting like this. I'm saving my money up it's going to cost a little bit. Just to transport it, it's going to be about $1,100!!!! (Probably more then I'll pay for the car, for it's still not registered so it's most likely in bad shape sitting around somewhere.... ). No problem on the serving, I had a blast (most of the time...:laugh 




rabbitnothopper said:


> there is an orange beetle for sale near my house...i pass by it occasionally
> 
> i can go check if its a 73


 You in TX right?? Not saying to car is not in TX, but most likely in CA. Anything is possable, I mean the car did go from TX to CA right!! Either way that will be another Orange bettle checked off on the search!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

Idk if you have used it at all but there is a website called searchtempest.com it lets you search all of craigslist at once based on zip code. 

Its a long shot that it is for sale on there though. But might be worth while


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

hyperlightboards48 said:


> Idk if you have used it at all but there is a website called searchtempest.com it lets you search all of craigslist at once based on zip code.
> 
> Its a long shot that it is for sale on there though. But might be worth while


 Thanks man. I never heard of that website, I just use the Craigslist App on phone and it lets you choice multiple cities or states (I wish the computer style would do this, but this works to).


----------



## Sku96 (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't get your hopes up. But I am on Fort Irwin and I see one in Barstow, CA all the time. Its a good looking Orange color. Last time I saw it, it was in front of a motel and I think the time before also. I will stop and check it out if I see it :beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sku96 said:


> Don't get your hopes up. But I am on Fort Irwin and I see one in Barstow, CA all the time. Its a good looking Orange color. Last time I saw it, it was in front of a motel and I think the time before also. I will stop and check it out if I see it :beer:


Barstow... I still have guys from work up there and that's not too far from Lancaster when I go back up there in June. Only thing is, right now I don't think the car has been register in several years. If it is it, either the system isn't updated or he running illegal...LOL!!

Thanks for looking out!!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I'm still alive and kicking, but still haven't found the bug yet..... Can't wait to get back to CA again!! Again....Thanks guys for the help/support!!


----------



## scoomscoom (Aug 31, 2010)

this is like reading a box but the author only prints a page at a time. cant wait for you to find it


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

scoomscoom said:


> this is like reading a box but the author only prints a page at a time. cant wait for you to find it


 LOL... Thanks!! Well I search everyday I think (For real, even on weekends). You never know when the car will come up for sale on Craigslist or something. Just sucks for I have to search the entire USA (mainly focus on the West coast). I have Craigslist PRO on my iPhone and when anything within my search criteria pops up I get a email and I check it out!! Yea I can't wait until I write the last page on the book, but time will come and there's no telling how many pages there's going to be......


----------



## scoomscoom (Aug 31, 2010)

the book never ends...but thats a good thing because after you find it you have to write about building it


----------



## David802 (Feb 23, 2011)

Somebody should sticky this thread. GL OP. :thumbup:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

David802 said:


> Somebody should sticky this thread. GL OP. :thumbup:


 Another reason I keep it updated to put it back on top again.... I wish it would, but most stickies help out a lot of people and this one would only help out one person. Thanks for the support!!


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll keep an eye out as I hunt for my old VW.... also a 1973 Orange Super Beetle LOL :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Fe2O3 said:


> I'll keep an eye out as I hunt for my old VW.... also a 1973 Orange Super Beetle LOL :laugh::thumbup:


 What's the info on your bug? I'm looking all the time (Almost everyday) and I'll be gald to keep the info right next to mine and dual search!! At least the chances will be a little better and maybe just maybe one of us will found our bug!! HAGO!!


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

is this considered orange? http://quincy.craigslist.org/pts/3011142391.html

Its really far from CA but figured i would post it... Free bump


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for looking out, but its more like this:


----------



## volkswagenr (Oct 17, 2006)

Fe2O3 said:


> I'll keep an eye out as I hunt for my old VW.... also a 1973 Orange Super Beetle LOL :laugh::thumbup:


What condition was your beetle in? i know a guy here in Ohio that recently bought a nice looking 73 super that is orange and it came from Georgia.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

volkswagenr said:


> What condition was your beetle in? i know a guy here in Ohio that recently bought a nice looking 73 super that is orange and it came from Georgia.



Would be cool if we both found our cars!!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

I leave for CA on the 19th for 2 months. I'll be working alot (12hr days) and only off for 3 weekends total, so it's going to be fun... As always scout them orange bugs for me!! Thanks!!


----------



## -teknien- (Sep 7, 2004)

Awesome thread! Good Luck with your hunt. 

Try crazedlist.org for searching multiple cities and states on craigslist


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

-teknien- said:


> Awesome thread! Good Luck with your hunt.
> 
> Try crazedlist.org for searching multiple cities and states on craigslist


 Thanks, I have been using searchtempest.com, but I'll try the crazelist.org and see if I like it better. 

Anyways I fly out tommorrow heading to CA. I have no leads nor any more info on the bug. I was hoping to have something to work with. I seen a orange beetle the other day and I got a pretty good flash back of the car.... Hopefully I will find the car. On the flip side if I ever find the car (crushed, etc). My mother bought my brother a Baja Beetle as a grad present. The bug has been sitting on my land forever like a sad story. I'm thinking about buying the car from him and re doing it. It will have a little twist being a baja beetle, but I'll paint it Orange like hers was...IDK just a though.....


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Dude, this thread needs a bump. 


:heart::thumbup:


----------



## NTUNED (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome story!!!! I hope you find the bug!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Hi kuma :wave:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

NTUNED said:


> Awesome story!!!! I hope you find the bug!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hi kuma :wave:


What's up B?


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

kuma85 said:


> Dude, this thread needs a bump.
> 
> 
> :heart::thumbup:







NTUNED said:


> Awesome story!!!! I hope you find the bug!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hi kuma :wave:


Thanks guys.....I'm searching everyday hoping to find it while I'm out here in CA.....


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm still searching.. I posted a WANTED ad on Criagslist in the Watsonville area. I know it could be a good thing or bad thing. If someone has it and is a D-bag they could try and get a arm and a leg for it. I figure if it gets me to the car, it's worth it. Even if I can't buy it due to some over pricing, I would rather know where the car is at then to keep wondering all the time. I'm trying to save a little bit of money to hire I private investigator, but they aren't cheap. Wish me luck!! NOW CHECK THEM VIN's!! :laugh:


----------



## -teknien- (Sep 7, 2004)

did you post this on The Samba?


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

still nothing on my end. VIN search ends in TX  

sorry man


----------



## Tkaczuk (Mar 15, 2012)

Sweet story, if it ends up in PA or surrounding area I will be more then happy to help. I hope all works out.


----------



## JasonTorch (May 24, 2012)

*Jalopnik wants to help!*

... so I wrote this post to get the word out:

http://jalopnik.com/5925129/help-this-man-find-his-moms-old-super-beetle

Good luck!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## -teknien- (Sep 7, 2004)

JasonTorch said:


> ... so I wrote this post to get the word out:
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5925129/help-this-man-find-his-moms-old-super-beetle
> 
> Good luck!


Was that from the message I sent Jalopnik on Facebook?


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

-teknien- said:


> did you post this on The Samba?


I posted it up there, I don't update it as much as vortex though.



abeR said:


> still nothing on my end. VIN search ends in TX
> 
> sorry man


Don't be sorry man, thanks for the help



Tkaczuk said:


> Sweet story, if it ends up in PA or surrounding area I will be more then happy to help. I hope all works out.


I'll drive any where to pick the car!! Thanks for looking out!!



JasonTorch said:


> ... so I wrote this post to get the word out:
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5925129/help-this-man-find-his-moms-old-super-beetle
> 
> Good luck!


I read this today for the first time and I think my heart just sank into my chest. Words can't describe how thankful I am to have a VW member like you. I like how you did the "Things to look for" I don't know if I said this but the car didn't have bumpers on it (Just had the two little push guard/brackets for the bumpers. I'm pretty sure it had the front vents below the hood. It also had these type of rims on it when my brother sold it:












-teknien- said:


> Was that from the message I sent Jalopnik on Facebook?


Thanks, I didn't even know this was happening, but you guys are awesome and doing stuff everywhere to help me!!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

JasonTorch said:


> ... so I wrote this post to get the word out:
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5925129/help-this-man-find-his-moms-old-super-beetle
> 
> Good luck!


Also the floor pan behind the driver seat was rusted pretty good and on the rear seat kick panel (right behind the drivers seat) was a push button to start the car. My brother rigged it up one day after the ignition switch died.


----------



## christoc (Feb 14, 2000)

I'll keep an eye out here in the bay area.

I would appreciate other folks doing the same for me! I'm looking for my 73 Super Beetle as well, though mine was last known to be in NY.

http://www.projectvw.com/


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

christoc said:


> I'll keep an eye out here in the bay area.
> 
> I would appreciate other folks doing the same for me! I'm looking for my 73 Super Beetle as well, though mine was last known to be in NY.
> 
> http://www.projectvw.com/


Got a VIN on it?


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh, so I got some help today. I posted a craigslist ad in the Watsonville area. Turns out a guy (Rarafel) a couple houses down the street calls me where the car was last seen. He remembers the car. Well anyways Rarafel said the guy that had the beetle use to have a weird rare car, called a Reliant Super Robin (Crazy little 3 wheeled car) and he has been trying to sell it for the longest time. Turns out he had it for sale on a website. If you look you can see a beetle in the background. Rarafel says it use to have the TAZ sticker on the back window, so what are the odds. If it is the car they have done some stuff to it. The car is now a red orange not the light orange, has bumpers on it and stock bug wheels again. Rarafel has also tracked the guys name down William Wallace that use to be a Math teacher at Cabrillo College and moved to Oregon. I'm searching now to hopfully get some info from him. I hope this is my moms, it could be just another beetle around the same spot and I could be chasing a lost cause. Either way it's worth the risk. Man I can't thank you people enough for all your help so far!!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

I cant find a William L Wallace in watsonville.. but his email was listed on his math website - however the info is from 2005. The college is in Aptos, CA and I located one william L wallace there - chances are its him .

I shot you the #




*[email protected]

http://www.cabrillo.edu/~wwallace/



*


----------



## nepbug (Jul 18, 2012)

*Here's to hoping*

It seems pretty far fetched that it would be changed between two different oranges, but here's to hoping. Maybe the lighting in the picture is off and it looks darker than it is, or better yet, maybe that orange one is a parts car for yours that is still in running condition!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

I emailed that address, but it's dead. They normally kill stuff like that after being transfered. I'm going to wait until tommorow and call the college and see if they can help. You never know what they will give up until you call. Hopfully Rarafel's neighbor will come up with William's cell phone number.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

I sent you a number yesterday 
No dice?


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

abeR said:


> I sent you a number yesterday
> No dice?


Email and number were no good.....


----------



## volkswagenr (Oct 17, 2006)

that picture with the reliant looks like the lighting is messing with the color of the beetle like someone else said. Hope you find out soon :beer:


----------



## prasina2 (Apr 10, 2003)

watsonst04 said:


> Rarafel has also tracked the guys name down William Wallace that use to be a Math teacher at Cabrillo College and moved to Oregon.


Maybe? Can't be that many William Wallace's teaching math in OR

http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=1657772

[email protected]


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

prasina2 said:


> Maybe? Can't be that many William Wallace's teaching math in OR
> 
> http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=1657772
> 
> [email protected]


 Funny, I should have read further down to your post. I read math oregon teacher and math and found this too and emailed him about the car.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

I saw an orange SB going down Del Mar in the opposite direction in San Diego. I don't know if it's any help. I busted a U, but I lost it.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Scirocco said:


> Funny, I should have read further down to your post. I read math oregon teacher and math and found this too and emailed him about the car.


 I know it's a long story and if you don't read it all, you'll miss something...lol!! Thanks for looking out and the help! 



6603 said:


> I saw an orange SB going down Del Mar in the opposite direction in San Diego. I don't know if it's any help. I busted a U, but I lost it.


 I can only pray the thing is still on the road!! Thanks for the "U turn"...How do you lose a slow bug?? LOL!! JK. Thanks for thinking about my beetle!!


----------



## prasina2 (Apr 10, 2003)

prasina2 said:


> Maybe? Can't be that many William Wallace's teaching math in OR
> 
> http://www.ratemyprofessors.com/ShowRatings.jsp?tid=1657772
> 
> [email protected]


 Did you try this ^ info yet?


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

watsonst04 said:


> I know it's a long story and if you don't read it all, you'll miss something...lol!! Thanks for looking out and the help!
> 
> 
> 
> I can only pray the thing is still on the road!! Thanks for the "U turn"...How do you lose a slow bug?? LOL!! JK. Thanks for thinking about my beetle!!


 San Diego traffic. It takes 10 min to make a u turn.


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Couldn't find the owner. But it's minutes away.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

6603 said:


> Couldn't find the owner. But it's minutes away.


There's no telling, I seen a beetle the last day I was in CA. I just jumped out and ran over and seen the VIN, Next thing I know the owner comes running out screaming thinking I was a Repo man...LOL!! Thanks for looking out!!


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

volkswagenr said:


> What condition was your beetle in? i know a guy here in Ohio that recently bought a nice looking 73 super that is orange and it came from Georgia.


 The paint on mine was in great condition. It had an aftermarket glass pop-up sunroof. 
No other modifications when I had it. This is the VIN I pulled from an old insurance card I FINALLY found: 
1332606730 
Sold in summer of 1994 in North Georgia. Can't find the bill of sale  
Would love to see it again and have a shot at getting it back depending on condition. :thumbup:


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

here were two i found. 

used this with 1k search radius 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/3238533041.html 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/3241914393.html


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

ZachSav said:


> here were two i found.
> 
> used this with 1k search radius
> 
> ...


 I looked at the one in LA when I was in CA, not it. I'm trying to talk to the SF, but IDK if my TX phone number scares him away..


----------



## prasina2 (Apr 10, 2003)

was math teacher guy in oregon a dead end?


----------



## reflex vr6 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a crazy story....Hope you find it!!!:thumbup::thumbup: 

It would be way too crazy if it was in this neck of the woods but heck, ill keep my eyes open in New England


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

prasina2 said:


> was math teacher guy in oregon a dead end?


 I tried everything I could to get a hold of him, but haven't heard anything yet.... 



reflex vr6 said:


> This is a crazy story....Hope you find it!!!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> It would be way too crazy if it was in this neck of the woods but heck, ill keep my eyes open in New England


 You never know!! LOL!! Thanks for looking out.... I mean way out there!!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

checked again.. nothing new on my end


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

abeR said:


> checked again.. nothing new on my end


 Dang.... Well the search continues, but I'm really thinking about buying another rep for now, but I will always want hers if I can. Figure I could spend my whole life looking for it (Which is fine), but I could buy one that reminds me of it and enjoy it for the rest of my life. Even if I do find her's, you can never have too many VW in the drive right!! I mean I already have 3 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

ttt:snowcool::thumbup:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

kuma85 said:


> ttt:snowcool::thumbup:


Thanks bud, just need to find a sweet 73' Super (Orange of course) around here. I found a couple but I'm looking for DD ready for there's not the joy in rebuilding another bug as I would to rebuild hers. I'm going on another business trip so I'll be out of the loop again for a while locally.


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

watsonst04 said:


> Dang.... Well the search continues, but I'm really thinking about buying another rep for now, but I will always want hers if I can. Figure I could spend my whole life looking for it (Which is fine), but I could buy one that reminds me of it and enjoy it for the rest of my life. Even if I do find her's, you can never have too many VW in the drive right!! I mean I already have 3 :laugh::laugh:


This is probably the best solution. Like you said, it could literally take your entire life to find that beetle. Find one (maybe a close vin# so you can call it a bro or sis.) that looks and feels the part and go for it. And always keep that eye peeled.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

1956dub said:


> This is probably the best solution. Like you said, it could literally take your entire life to find that beetle. Find one (maybe a close vin# so you can call it a bro or sis.) that looks and feels the part and go for it. And always keep that eye peeled.


Yea, I'm looking for a bug now. I'm pretty picky, so it's going to take some time.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

If I could only find a nice slammed (Bags would be nice) orange bug around here. LOL. I know some people don't like them slammed, but I think it looks good if done right. I don't care really about the year for there's not much different in them. Figure any orange bug will do the job. Anyone off hand know what a paint job would run on the bugs, I'm talking about a color change. I found a lot of bugs I like, but they aren't orange.. No one seems to like orange for some reason...:laugh::banghead:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

any paint job is going to cost whatever your willing to spend.... from $99 - $9,999+


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

abeR said:


> any paint job is going to cost whatever your willing to spend.... from $99 - $9,999+


Yea I know it's kinda a open question. I'm just looking something decent (not show), but not rattle can either..


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I know this is a long shot, maybe more of a possibility for the guy in Atlanta looking for his, but there is a bright orange beetle at a shop in Blairsville, Ga, which is close to the border with nc, I don't know anything about it, I saw it today as we were passing through. I can find the information for the shop if one of you wants it.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

TheTynosaur said:


> I know this is a long shot, maybe more of a possibility for the guy in Atlanta looking for his, but there is a bright orange beetle at a shop in Blairsville, Ga, which is close to the border with nc, I don't know anything about it, I saw it today as we were passing through. I can find the information for the shop if one of you wants it.


I'll take any info I can on any bug I can get. I'm sure the other guy feels the same. Thanks for looking out!!:thumbup:


----------



## jluck1 (May 5, 2011)

If quest leads you to Oregon, let me know if I can help.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

The shop was called Arne's. The number is (706) 745-4633. I don't know much about these beetles, so I couldn't tell you what year it is. But, I think it is someone's project or parts car.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

TheTynosaur said:


> The shop was called Arne's. The number is (706) 745-4633. I don't know much about these beetles, so I couldn't tell you what year it is. But, I think it is someone's project or parts car.


I called and it was a 72. Thanks for looking out!!!


----------



## eavalos15 (Oct 9, 2011)

I know that you already looking for any beetle but ill keep an eye for the one you want. also in my work there are like 5 people with air-cooled vws so I will ask if they know anything. good luck


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

eavalos15 said:


> I know that you already looking for any beetle but ill keep an eye for the one you want. also in my work there are like 5 people with air-cooled vws so I will ask if they know anything. good luck


Yea, it's hard to even find a Orange beetle I like. I'm probably going to find a nice one and color change it. Going suck to tear down a perfectly good bug to do a color change, but it's got to be done. My moms was a 73, but that's not the year I really care for and when I was younger I couldn't tell you the different in any Type I bug...LOL. The 73 super beetle interior doesn't nothing for me (memory), just the Orange color and or course the AC motor...LOL. I would really would like a ragtop. Found plenty of them, but there not local or asking too much for my wallet. Thanks for looking out, wish I could return the favor some day if I can...


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

i see a faded orange one on a street i drive down occasionally

not sure what year or anything....its plano, tx


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

rabbitnothopper said:


> i see a faded orange one on a street i drive down occasionally
> 
> not sure what year or anything....its plano, tx


If you got time, I would appreciate it... Thanks for looking out!!

Also yesturday, someone out of the blue called me about my moms beetle. There was a Orange Beetle in SF Bay area. Went to the ad and it looked like I may have found her. After some talking the guy finally gave me the VIN.......:banghead::banghead:.. DANG!! NOT IT!! Anyways, just give me more motivation to keep searching and thankful for everyone out there looking out for me...Thanks GUYS!! So for the past few days, bugs have been on my mind like crazy!!LOL!! I almost bought a 1969 bugs, running and driving for $700, but I turned it down. It needed work and I'm only looking to restore only one bug in my life....


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well the search still continues.... Haven't found another beetle for a rep yet, but I'm picky..LOL!! Anyways, thanks for all the emails/txt/calls!!! :beer:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

watsonst04 said:


> Well the search still continues.... Haven't found another beetle for a rep yet, but I'm picky..LOL!! Anyways, thanks for all the emails/txt/calls!!! :beer:


Saw an orange beetle in Killeen.


----------



## nepbug (Jul 18, 2012)

Here is one to call on. In Denver, so a long shot.

The ad title says 72 but it is clearly a73.
http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3384574899.html


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

nepbug said:


> Here is one to call on. In Denver, so a long shot.
> 
> The ad title says 72 but it is clearly a73.
> http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3384574899.html
> ...


Thanks :thumbup:, but hers didn't have a sunroof... :beer:


----------



## BerryB (Jul 10, 2012)

Have you ever considered hiring a private investigator?


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

BerryB said:


> Have you ever considered hiring a private investigator?


 I hired one, but he didn't come up with anything and wanted another $800. I already paid him $500 to run the info (I mean he didn't even have to leave his desk, just use his online connections, to find some info) All I wanted was the last know address and I would go there myself. AbeR has helped me a lot so far, but for some reason the last know address currently ends in TX. The investigator did say because it was last know to be in CA he would have to use different means (Kinda like he could only access TX state stuff)..IDK??:screwy: The journey never stops!!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

watsonst04 said:


> I hired one, but he didn't come up with anything and wanted another $800. I already paid him $500 to run the info (I mean he didn't even have to leave his desk, just use his online connections, to find some info) All I wanted was the last know address and I would go there myself. AbeR has helped me a lot so far, but for some reason the last know address currently ends in TX. The investigator did say because it was last know to be in CA he would have to use different means (Kinda like he could only access TX state stuff)..IDK??:screwy: The journey never stops!!


 
ouch!

ill run it again come dec 1st and see what comes up


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

abeR said:


> ouch!
> 
> ill run it again come dec 1st and see what comes up


 Thanks man!!:beer::beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I think I may have found a rep..... Going old school with a ragtop. I found one with all body works complete and a brand new drive train (Pan, trans, suspension, links, coil over, 4 disk brakes, if it bolts to the pan (besides the body) it's NEW!! Cross your fingers, for I'm hoping to pick it up soon and will go straight to the paint shop and painted that Crazy Orange I remember (maybe some light pearl/metallic added, but not overpowering just a light touch)


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I get to go see the rep on Sunday, I hope it' all there. The car is a 1966, but has a 1959 ragtop grafted into it. So there may be some custom work with that...IDK. The car was in bad shape when she got it, so I'm guesing all the other parts she didn't fix or replace is going to be in bad shape as well and would have to buy or repair. The body and drive tran is complete, but all the little stiff adds up quick plus I'll still have to buy a motor (Thinking a 1914cc). I have found a 1963 original ratop for about $3,000 more but it's completey redone and complete and I would just have to take it apart to paint it. Kinda stuck in a hard spot....would it be better to buy the complete one (I know everything is there and working condition) or buy the cheaper one that needs to be put back together and who knows how much money I would have to put into it for the stuff I would have to replace or repair...??) Maybe I'm just talking in my head while I'm writing this, but I think I may be asnwering my own question. I think the complete one would be a better choice for I know exactly how much money it would cost me, while the other one is ???? Unless they lower the price on the 1966 to offset the difference between the two........ Sory to ramble on and on..:laugh: Either way thanks guy for all the help and motivation along the way!!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I'd buy the 63, original ragtop, but why repaint it? A 63 and a 73 are totally different cars, I know you are trying to make a replica but a 63 and a 73 are totally different lol, it would almost be like taking a 2002 Camaro and a 2012 Camaro, totally different cars  
The 63 has a W decklid too, which was standard up to 57, so it's not original to the car but it's worth extra too ....


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

71sbeetle said:


> I'd buy the 63, original ragtop, but why repaint it? A 63 and a 73 are totally different cars, I know you are trying to make a replica but a 63 and a 73 are totally different lol, it would almost be like taking a 2002 Camaro and a 2012 Camaro, totally different cars
> The 63 has a W decklid too, which was standard up to 57, so it's not original to the car but it's worth extra too ....


 I'm not getting a exact 73 rep. Only 73 I want is hers. I like the 58-67 years. To me being in a bug reminds me of hers so it doesn't matter what year. So I figure I've always wanted a ragtop so may as well make that a rep. I keep saying rep when I should be saying a tribute car to her. Also her car was Orange so that's why it's gotta be orange. Like I said before any orange beetle brings back good memories. My memories of those days aren't tied to the specific characteristics of a 73. Maybe I'm just crazy, but I don't care!!! Lol.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

watsonst04 said:


> I'm not getting a exact 73 rep. Only 73 I want is hers. I like the 58-67 years. To me being in a bug reminds me of hers so it doesn't matter what year. So I figure I've always wanted a ragtop so may as well make that a rep. I keep saying rep when I should be saying a tribute car to her. Also her car was Orange so that's why it's gotta be orange. Like I said before any orange beetle brings back good memories. My memories of those days aren't tied to the specific characteristics of a 73. Maybe I'm just crazy, but I don't care!!! Lol.


 Oh lol OK I see what you mean. Maybe you should look for a car that will need paint, like the first one you posted? 

My cousin has an Orange bug too, it's a 65. 

 
Bugorama 53 May 2004 by 71sbeetle, on Flickr 

 
Sans titre-2 by 71sbeetle, on Flickr 

He lives in the San Francisco bay area, I had told him about your car too :thumbup:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice. Well thanks for looking out!!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well the deal with the 66' went south. They did all the sandblasting and hard work, but didn't do any body work. I was like "What???" Who does all that works and doesn't take out a single dent?? IDK....Anyways I'm working a deal now on the 63 Ragtop, cross your fingers!! If I get it, I wont be re-painting it, it's too nice to do that to it!! After talking long and hard with my dad, he is right just being in the beetle would be a dream come true...


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

watsonst04 said:


> Well the deal with the 66' went south. They did all the sandblasting and hard work, but didn't do any body work. I was like "What???" Who does all that works and doesn't take out a single dent?? IDK....Anyways I'm working a deal now on the 63 Ragtop, cross your fingers!! If I get it, I wont be re-painting it, it's too nice to do that to it!! After talking long and hard with my dad, he is right just being in the beetle would be a dream come true...


BUMP!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

kuma85 said:


> BUMP!


Thanks man..... Looks like I'll be driving that 63' ragtop here pretty soon. I got to go pick it up this Saturday..


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

I cant wait to see it! GOOD LUCK BRO! 


CentxDubs will be happy to have something different finally.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

kuma85 said:


> I cant wait to see it! GOOD LUCK BRO!
> 
> 
> CentxDubs will be happy to have something different finally.


Yea I wish Chance and Shawn still had there bugs. Think we need to change the name "CENTXDUBS" to CENTX(XXXXXXXX). A Miata and a Subaru don't count as a Euro....LOL!!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I got my car until I can find the 73


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

:heart:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

can i pee on it? 


Thanks. :heart:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

kuma85 said:


> can i pee on it?
> 
> 
> Thanks. :heart:


You can do what ever you want, but don't come crying when you got a hollow point in your chest...CHL holder...LOL (Glock 27....oh yea!!)!!! :laugh: Well right now she needs a little work, Shawn V is coming over today to give me a hand, she runs fine just won't idle..


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

abeR said:


> :heart:


Thanks man. Here's more pics


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I got a call last night about another Beetle in Santa Cruz, but it wasn't a super.... Anyways, I buddy of mine came over last night to help with the 63, but we still couldn't get the thing to idle. Looks like I'll be taking it to someone and see what they can do.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Call Chance perhaps.


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

Still no luck with William Wallace?
Running out of school time this year. I still haven't found a home number yet.
FWIW, I really like the bug you chose, but I'd hate to repaint it unless it's a whole lot worse in person.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

VWObsession said:


> Still no luck with William Wallace?
> Running out of school time this year. I still haven't found a home number yet.
> FWIW, I really like the bug you chose, but I'd hate to repaint it unless it's a whole lot worse in person.


Yea no luck with William. The 63 I got will not be repainted. After talking hard with my dad, it's doesn't have to be Orange. Now that I have the 63 and driving it around it brings back the good old days. Just being in it driving down the road and listening to the motor seems like it was yesterday she was there.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

watsonst04 said:


> You can do what ever you want, but don't come crying when you got a hollow point in your chest...CHL holder...LOL (Glock 27....oh yea!!)!!! :laugh: Well right now she needs a little work, Shawn V is coming over today to give me a hand, *she runs fine just won't idle.*.





watsonst04 said:


> Well I got a call last night about another Beetle in Santa Cruz, but it wasn't a super.... Anyways, I buddy of mine came over last night to help with the 63, *but we still couldn't get the thing to idle.* Looks like I'll be taking it to someone and see what they can do.


Dayo watson 








*Looks* like you have a 34PICT based carb on your hands there?,if so,then it's the _initial_ throttle position setting you may want to take a _close_ look at ,if _that's_ not set correctly then it'll _never_:banghead: idle:
http://www.vw-resource.com/vw-resou...+idle&zoom_per_page=10&zoom_and=1&zoom_sort=0 

"jcalistr,
Is this a 34pict/3 or a 34pict/4?
In either case it may not matter,one can be a pain and the other a nightmare to adjust if the setscrew at the end of the throttle arm that was factory locked with a swipe of yellow paint over the threads has been moved/turned,breaking that setting.
The throttle plate has to be set at a specific angle slightly open in order for all the subsequent side adjustment screws to come into play in a certain sequence,otherwise you'll never regain a solid idle.
Believe it or not,the procedure is to pull the carb off and use a folded over length of aluminum chewing gum wrapper as a feeler guage between the throttle plate and sidewall of the carb body,lock the setscrew back down at that spot and readjust the sidescrews for volume and mixture,never touch the throttle arm screw preset adjusment.
http://www.vw-resource.com/vw-resou...ict/4&zoom_per_page=10&zoom_and=1&zoom_sort=0 .
Hope this helps."
from
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3840.0 

Also check out your ignition timing,do a general search of "34 pict idle" @ http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php ,covers just about _anything_ you may be running across .

:beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

buggyman said:


> Dayo watson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has the 30/31 PICT carb on it. Also has 009 Dist with electronic upgrades. I'll try and see what happens doing the above. Thanks man!!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Also I heard the 30/31 are a pain once they start acting up and was told the best thing to do was just replace it. I have no problem replacing if that the problem, but if I'm going to replace it I would rather replace it with something better (If there is something better). Any advise? Brand?


On another note I ran across this on the CIP website:
"For best results, we recommend that you DO NOT use a "009" mechanical advance distributor with the 30 or 34-PICT carburetor. The "009" Bosch mechanical advance distributor does not advance until the engine RPM's have increased, but the Stock (or near stock) Beetle/Ghia 13-1600cc engine with stock carburetor requires advance the instant the throttle peddle is pressed. With a "009", this results in a large flat spot (or hesitation) when you leave a stop sign. This is not a problem with the carburetor and CAN NOT fixed by adjusting the carburetor. For the very best results we recommend that you purchase a new Vacuum advance distributor at the same time you order you new carb. See part number VWC-043-905-205"


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

watsonst04 said:


> It has the 30/31 PICT carb on it. Also has 009 Dist with electronic upgrades. I'll try and see what happens doing the above. Thanks man!!


Dayo watson  ,
The H30/31 is kind of a 34PICT clone & _can/will_ present the same types of problems as 34's,so just use the 1st lead http://www.vw-resource.com/carb.html in the 1st link I posted for particulars on that one .



watsonst04 said:


> Also I heard the 30/31 are a pain once they start acting up and was told the best thing to do was just replace it. I have no problem replacing if that the problem, but if I'm going to replace it I would rather replace it with something better (If there is something better). Any advise? Brand?
> 
> 
> On another note I ran across this on the CIP website:
> "For best results, we recommend that you DO NOT use a "009" mechanical advance distributor with the 30 or 34-PICT carburetor. The "009" Bosch mechanical advance distributor does not advance until the engine RPM's have increased, but the Stock (or near stock) Beetle/Ghia 13-1600cc engine with stock carburetor requires advance the instant the throttle peddle is pressed. With a "009", this results in a large flat spot (or hesitation) when you leave a stop sign. This is not a problem with the carburetor and CAN NOT fixed by adjusting the carburetor. For the very best results we recommend that you purchase a new Vacuum advance distributor at the same time you order you new carb. See part number VWC-043-905-205"


Here's the kicker on that ,what they're talking about there is the supposed dreaded "flat spot" _off_ idle,where it falls kinda flat on it's face upon early acceleration _from_ an otherwise standing/strong idle,not the idle itself .
~75% of your idle strength is determined by _carb_ settings ,the other ~25% is determined by your _initial_ timing setting in the dizzy ,& since you report "she runs fine just won't idle.." it sounds _to me_ much more like a basic carb setting problem.
FWIW,I ran the very same 009 dizzy on the street & then offroad for ~25 years,granted,a _little_ tweaking _was_ involved http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3436.0 in order to get the advance characteristics I was looking for,but once _total_ advance was set to 30-32 degrees advanced it was just a matter of schmoozing:laugh: the curve,which had _nothing_ to do with a base idle which _always_:banghead::laugh: ended up being a carb tuning problem(spelled :They're _tryng_ to sell you a _little_ something extra,_counting_ on the fact that you won't try to figure this out on your own ).

:beer:


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

That's a nice looking engine lid you have. A nice beetle in fact.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

1956dub said:


> *That's a nice looking engine lid you have.* A nice beetle in fact.


:thumbup: *Pre 1957* http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2407395/1956-volkswagen-beetle/

Any luck on the idle? watson  .

:beer::beer:


----------



## 1956dub (Jun 12, 2010)

buggyman said:


> :thumbup: *Pre 1957* http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2407395/1956-volkswagen-beetle/
> 
> Yeah, it reminded me of my 56' that for some STUPID reason I sold. (it also had solid original pans and a 36hp:banghead I really have NO GOOD REASON for selling that car, just being young and stupid I suppose.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

1956dub said:


> Yeah, it reminded me of my 56' that for some STUPID reason I sold. (it also had solid original pans and a 36hp:banghead I really have NO GOOD REASON for selling that car, just being young and stupid I suppose.


Same on selling my 54 for dirt cheap .... and my 60 single cab ..... and ...... and ..... lol


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

buggyman said:


> :thumbup: *Pre 1957* http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2407395/1956-volkswagen-beetle/
> 
> Any luck on the idle? watson  .
> 
> :beer::beer:


Haven't had the time to mess with it... I still drive it when the weather was nice :laugh:



1956dub said:


> buggyman said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: *Pre 1957* http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2407395/1956-volkswagen-beetle/
> ...


----------



## SOLEDADBRAVO (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow i read through your whole post, hope you find the car. As I was reading I remembered seeing a 73 orange beetle at Pick n Pull in Newark,CA. This was in October of 2012. I took some photos of it at the time because I wanted it. Idk if your mothers was this rusted out but it seemed pretty clean inside and in the engine bay. It was there for sale as a builders car at $1299.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

SOLEDADBRAVO said:


> Wow i read through your whole post, hope you find the car. As I was reading I remembered seeing a 73 orange beetle at Pick n Pull in Newark,CA. This was in October of 2012. I took some photos of it at the time because I wanted it. Idk if your mothers was this rusted out but it seemed pretty clean inside and in the engine bay. It was there for sale as a builders car at $1299.



That looks close to hers. Her's didn't have bumpers or those wheels. As long as it has been there's no telling what see looks like now. I do know about 2.5 years ago it still didn't have bumpers and the chrome wheels like these:








Thanks for looking out and if you just happen to be close to there please if you can check the VIN. I'll try and track the Pick and Pull down and give them a call.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey good luck man I hope you find it! Ill be looking around here in Dallas!


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo watson  ,
Just took another shot @ it for grins http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3864.msg53112#msg53112 .
And I _fully_ agree with 1956dub  
"That's a nice looking engine lid you have. A nice beetle in fact.":thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

buggyman said:


> Dayo watson  ,
> Just took another shot @ it for grins http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3864.msg53112#msg53112 .
> And I _fully_ agree with 1956dub
> "That's a nice looking engine lid you have. A nice beetle in fact.":thumbup:
> ...


Thanks for looking out man, So is my lid a 56? I wasn't sure just know it's before 58... I love driving her, everyone give's me thumbs up... I try to drive it everyday I can (Weather). Some people may call me crazy for putting 10,000+ miles a year on her, but it's just a fact old cars love to drive. I have already put over 2,500 as we speak. I can't stand "Trailer Queens"...LOL!!


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, this doesnt really have anything to do with the search, but i figured you might find it useful, and if not its here just for kicks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8ZnXxm475M


----------



## 73supercustom (Jan 31, 2013)

*just joined and just read through 80 % of this story*

im in GA and see a few orange supers but doubt its hers good luck man


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

MK3 LUV said:


> Sorry, this doesnt really have anything to do with the search, but i figured you might find it useful, and if not its here just for kicks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8ZnXxm475M


Thanks, knowledge is everything and I'm trying to learneverything I can...



73supercustom said:


> im in GA and see a few orange supers but doubt its hers good luck man


Thanks for looking out. You never know it was in Central TX and went to Watsonville CA. It could be in europe for all I know and with the military it's not that crazy for cars to be shipped over there easily.... Hopefully it's still in the states, I'm all game for road trips, but Europe is a little far...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## 6603 (Aug 26, 2004)

Ditch the carb, find an old German Solex 34 pict 3, rebuild it, buy a Bosch Svda distributor.

Smoothest running beetle I owned with that set up.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

6603 said:


> Ditch the carb, find an old German Solex 34 pict 3, rebuild it, buy a Bosch Svda distributor.
> 
> Smoothest running beetle I owned with that set up.


Well I think the old owner just didn't drive it very much. I drive her 2-3 times a week to work (80 mile round trip) and I only run 93 octane in her, but one day she just started purring. I guess I got all the cobb webs out of her or she just accepted me, either way I'm happy..!! I do need to get her a check up (Flush Oil and valve adjustment). I have never done the valves on one so I know I got some learning to do, but it doesn't seem hard. I got the "How to keep a bug alive book" and I have been under the hoods of cars when I was young (Dad was a mechanic), so I should be good and if I get into trouble I got a buddy of mine that knows more about them.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

watsonst04 said:


> Well I think the old owner just didn't drive it very much. I drive her 2-3 times a week to work (80 mile round trip) and I only run 93 octane in her, but one day she just started purring. I guess I got all the cobb webs out of her or she just accepted me, either way I'm happy..!! I do need to get her a check up (Flush Oil and valve adjustment). *I have never done the valves on one so I know I got some learning to do, but it doesn't seem hard.* I got the "How to keep a bug alive book" and I have been under the hoods of cars when I was young (Dad was a mechanic), so I should be good and if I get into trouble I got a buddy of mine that knows more about them.


*Piece-O-Cake* watson  :
http://www.vw-resource.com/vw-resou...alves&zoom_per_page=10&zoom_and=1&zoom_sort=0  .

:beer:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Shawn


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

kuma85 said:


> Hey Shawn


Thanks man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

*Do you have or know where a Orange 1973 Super Beetle is with VIN:1332148995 PLE*

Bumppity bump bump


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

I was searching through storage and I actually came across a picture of my moms bug. It's not the best picture for the focus was on the car in front of it but it's the only one I have. I'll upload it when I can


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup:

after reading this thread months ago, I notice more orange beetles than ever. eyes are peeled!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

abeR said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> after reading this thread months ago, I notice more orange beetles than ever. eyes are peeled!


 Funny things is that in the past if I seen a orange car I was like "Man that's a ugly color". Now I would pay out the ears for that Orange bug to be in the garage...:laugh::laugh: Orange is more then a color to me and I'm thinking within a year my 63 Rag will become Orange. My 63 has some paint flaking off in places (they are really hard to see, but I'm crazy anal about stuff like that) so she will need a paint job sooner then I planned... I can't wait. Only hard part is finding someone to paint it for all the body shops here do Insurance claims and seem to have lost the heart of body work...Like actually doing body work, not ordering a new body part and painting it...:banghead: 

Of course it will be OEM Orange like she had with a small touch of pearl/Metallic, just gotta make up my mind on which design I like better: All Orange or Orange and white, Just remember I'll have a White Ragtop..


----------



## green1303 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi!
Hope you´ll find the bug.
I'll follow this thread until the end (When you find the bug )

Good luck!!!!!!!!:thumbup:
Greets from Alicante!! (Spain)


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Dang it, I just forgot that I was suppose to scan the picture of the bug for you guys that have been PMing me...:banghead::banghead:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Here you guys go, I finally got the picture uploaded...... I'm thinking this is around 2002-2003ish (Inspection sticker on car in front) which is close to the time my mom died. I'm about to go on another long business trip and when I get back I'm going to try and find more pictures!!










It use to have this sticker on the rear driver side window, but I'm sure it's long gone... You can see it in the picture right behind the B pillar..


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well today another branch came out of the weeds. Some may know because of my mothers bug it has drove me to this point and I bought a 1963 bug to bring back those memories. Anyways Josh (I guy emailing me about my 63' color code) got wind of my search and has some connections of his own and sent me a link. Right now I don't know if he just happened to run across the picture by accident or using is connections to get the address. Of course I don't know if this is her bug, but it is close to Freedom Blvd and looks to be a Orange Bug (Hood has that signature curve of the bug). Guess my question is what do you guys think, is that a orange bug there? The address i have for the place is 106 Hillside Ave, Freedom CA 95019 and I'm trying to see if I can get a phone number or figure someway to get into contact with the people. Cross your fingers guys!! 

Here's the LINK!!


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like a beetle roof to me. Definitely worth checking it out. Does Google Earth look any different or is it the same image? Can't check on this PC right now.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Fe2O3 said:


> Looks like a beetle roof to me. Definitely worth checking it out. Does Google Earth look any different or is it the same image? Can't check on this PC right now.


 Dayo Fe  , 
Sorry Watson  ,on GE the house looks _completely_ abandoned,back yard is _all_ cleaned up,like it had just been put up for sale: 
 
But notice the image date (5/5/2012) ,so there's _still_ hope here 
Tanisha C Moore 

106 Hillside Ave 
Freedom, CA 95019-2827 

Age: 25-29 

Associated: Ernest A Perez 

Ernest A Perez 

106 Hillside Ave 
Freedom, CA 95019-2827 

Age: 30-34 

Associated: Tanisha C Moore 
from 
http://msn.whitepages.com/search/ReverseAddress?street=106+Hillside+Ave&where=Freedom+CA+95019  . 
Check the names on FB to see if it's maybe a young couple just moved in restoring it for one of their kids . 

:beer::beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea somewhere I seen the For Sale ad for 106 house, I'm going to start calling the local junkyards. That's what most people do when they are going to move and don't want to deal with the junk pile out back...


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

watsonst04 said:


> Yea somewhere I seen the For Sale ad for 106 house, I'm going to start calling the local junkyards. That's what most people do when they are going to move and don't want to deal with the junk pile out back...


 Just edited my last post with another thought since GM is updated a heckofalot more often than GE . 

:beer:


----------



## VegasVik (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry… That looks nothing like a VW Beetle to me. In fact, if you rotate your compass around in GM so you're facing south (N at the bottom of the compass), it looks more like an orange backhoe.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

VegasVik said:


> Sorry… That looks nothing like a VW Beetle to me. In fact, if you rotate your compass around in GM so you're facing south (N at the bottom of the compass), it looks more like an orange backhoe.


 Dayo Vik  , 
Can you please post up that pic or list the Imagery date?, I tried to rotate to look back in GM & I just kept getting the same angle:banghead: ,but I'm on MSN, not GC, so that may have had something to do with it. 

:beer:


----------



## VegasVik (Apr 1, 2007)

buggyman said:


> Dayo Vik  ,
> Can you please post up that pic or list the Imagery date?, I tried to rotate to look back in GM & I just kept getting the same angle:banghead: ,but I'm on MSN, not GC, so that may have had something to do with it.
> 
> :beer:


 It says Imagery 2013. 

Try this link: http://goo.gl/maps/eLv7x


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

VegasVik said:


> It says Imagery 2013.
> 
> Try this link: http://goo.gl/maps/eLv7x


 _That's_ a backhoe! 

Thanks Vic  for clearing that up:thumbup: . 
Back to it Watson  . 

:beer::beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

buggyman said:


> _That's_ a backhoe!
> 
> Thanks Vic  for clearing that up:thumbup: .
> Back to it Watson  .
> ...


 Thanks Vic, another branch cut off my tree of leads...:laugh: 

Buggyman, I'll never stop. The other day we was all talking about winning the lottery. They asked me what car would you buy. After telling them I wanted a 73' Super Beetle, they was like "Are you serious" LOL!! If I won the lottery, I would find out real quick where my mom bug was for there would be a $10,000 reward to who ever brings the car to my door and/or $1000 for every lead that finally finds it. That would really motivate people I think. :laugh: 

With the lotto winning, my moms bug would be one BAD A$$ bug!! My mom was a red head, short temper, crazy speed demon and nothing would get in her way (I'm serious). When I was younger some guy cut us off in the bug and my mom had to slam the brakes making my brother hit the dash. My mom got out of the bug with a tire tool and started hitting the truck (The truck was completely blocked in from traffic). The whole right side of the truck was either dented, smashed or broke (All windows and lights where smashed). The guy finally got the hint and jumpd the curb, running over a sign and hauled a$$ on the side road. Package all that inside the bug and it's going to be a pretty mean bug...:laugh: FYI she was only 4' 11" tall.... 

As the picture shows with the sticker, she loved the Looney Tunes TAZ and you can she the reason why...:laugh:


----------



## Sicilini (Apr 19, 2013)

I just spent my morning reading this entire thread and wish I could be of help for findibg this bug. If ever in new york for work though would be glad to bring you around in an 85 cabby

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Lmfao that's hilarious  
Good luck with the search man 


EDIT: That lottery thing had me wonder, would you rather win the lottery and not find the beetle, or find the car and spend way more than you expected finding/restoring it


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sicilini said:


> I just spent my morning reading this entire thread and wish I could be of help for findibg this bug. If ever in new york for work though would be glad to bring you around in an 85 cabby
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 I don't think we ever go that direction, Always wanted to goto New York to visit. My job supports the US Army and there's not a lot of military bases there to my knowledge. Thanks and it would be nice to cruise in a cabby!! 




MK3 LUV said:


> Lmfao that's hilarious
> Good luck with the search man
> 
> 
> EDIT: That lottery thing had me wonder, would you rather win the lottery and not find the beetle, or find the car and spend way more than you expected finding/restoring it


 
To answer the question with those rules, I would rather win the lotto and not find the bug. The reason is my mom was all about family, if you messed with her kids or family you’re going to pay. It's all about figuring out your priorities and the bug is very high up there, but nothing comes before family. Winning the lotto would financially benefit my entire family; the bug would only benefit me


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh: 


watsonst04 said:


> Thanks Vic, another branch cut off my tree of leads...:laugh:
> 
> Buggyman, I'll never stop. My mom was a red head, short temper, crazy speed demon and nothing would get in her way (I'm serious). When I was younger some guy cut us off in the bug and my mom had to slam the brakes making my brother hit the dash. My mom got out of the bug with a tire tool and started hitting the truck (The truck was completely blocked in from traffic). The whole right side of the truck was either dented, smashed or broke (All windows and lights where smashed). The guy finally got the hint and jumpd the curb, running over a sign and hauled a$$ on the side road. Package all that inside the bug and it's going to be a pretty mean bug...:laugh: FYI she was only 4' 11" tall....
> 
> As the picture shows with the sticker, she loved the Looney Tunes TAZ and you can she the reason why...:laugh:


 



:laugh: 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

buggyman said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My mom would have ripped the dude out of his car and throw a brick on the gas, smiling as the car flies off a cliff!!! :laugh:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

To the top!!!


----------



## Tokem Haze (Aug 14, 2012)

Found a good candidate for a build, I don't know the vin, but it might be worth checking out. 

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/3762533638.html

:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Tokem Haze said:


> Found a good candidate for a build, I don't know the vin, but it might be worth checking out.
> 
> http://westernmass.craigslist.org/cto/3762533638.html
> 
> :thumbup: :beer:


Thanks, I emailed the guy. I'll never know where the car may show up....


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Georgetown Texas 
hewlett VW.

Orange Beetle on the Used car lot. 


go check it out on the way back from El paso brother.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Rob45ert said:


> go check it out on the way back from El paso brother.


I was delayed getting back from El Paso, but I was in the company rental Penske truck so I couldn't stop even if I wanted to.. I'm going to try and call them.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

It's been awhile I know. I've called every bug I got a lead on with no luck. I was adjusting the valves the other day on my 63" and was thinking "Man I wish I was working on my moms car doing stuff like this.....". Yes I'm still looking and that will probably never stop!!


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Best of luck!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

MK3 LUV said:


> Best of luck!


Thanks!!


----------



## chisel_86 (Feb 6, 2013)

I used the 5417freedom address in bing maps
http://binged.it/19Ydwvo

Rotate 180deg in the 45 view


----------



## chisel_86 (Feb 6, 2013)

I remember hearing about your quest awhile back on Superbeetlesonly.com and I just now read this whole thread. You've got some dedication for sure! From the pic I posted looks like the place is a business, not a house and it only appears in some angles, but it's right by that address, so perhaps it's the same one. Best of luck to you.


----------



## chisel_86 (Feb 6, 2013)

chisel_86 said:


> ... From the pic I posted looks like the place is a business, ...


It turns out to be 2906 Freedom blvd....


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

chisel_86 said:


> It turns out to be 2906 Freedom blvd....


It is hard to tell, IDK it does seem to have bug curves to it, but that could me trying soo hard to see a bug there....lol. Ill see if I can track the business down and talk to them. I wish I had someone in the CA DMV to help me out, that it if the car is still on the road.


----------



## Tokem Haze (Aug 14, 2012)

Any updates on this ? opcorn:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Tokem Haze said:


> Any updates on this ? opcorn:


I'm still looking but nothing exciting yet. I search just about every other day and have Craigslist Pro with several alerts with related key words to help open up the chance of it popping up. Also have a ad in Watsonville area. 

Right now I'm just enjoying driving my 63 Ragtop. Thanks for your interest, it helps keeping me going. 

MKV Jetta TDI, 63' Rag (o\!/o)


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably nothing seeing as seller says its a '74 but why not give it a a shot?

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/cto/3947462687.html


----------



## Derph (Aug 7, 2013)

2019 Del Monte Blvd
Seaside‎ California‎ 93955
United States. 

This is at an auto shop. It has been their for a few years. I also remember seeing a orange body in moss landing pick n pull. Good luck.


----------



## Derph (Aug 7, 2013)

516 Dolan Rd
Moss Landing‎ California‎ 95039
United States. Here is the address for the pick n pull


----------



## P0299 (Mar 18, 2012)

This thread is kinda weird for me. I lived in Lancaster, Ca. and had a 67 Buick Special, my dad sold it when I left for basic training in 2003 (for $2,400 :facepalm and I've been wanting it back ever since. I was stationed in Ft. Hood, Texas for 3 years (right by Temple and the other areas this VW was from). I'm in Germany now and I have absolutely no information on the Buick so my search is not going so well either but good luck to you and maybe we'll cross paths on our searches.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Derph said:


> 2019 Del Monte Blvd
> Seaside‎ California‎ 93955
> United States.
> 
> This is at an auto shop. It has been their for a few years. I also remember seeing a orange body in moss landing pick n pull. Good luck.


 


Derph said:


> 516 Dolan Rd
> Moss Landing‎ California‎ 95039
> United States. Here is the address for the pick n pull


Sorry I have been traveling a lot with out my laptop , I'll check into this ASAP, Thanks!!



P0299 said:


> This thread is kinda weird for me. I lived in Lancaster, Ca. and had a 67 Buick Special, my dad sold it when I left for basic training in 2003 (for $2,400 :facepalm and I've been wanting it back ever since. I was stationed in Ft. Hood, Texas for 3 years (right by Temple and the other areas this VW was from). I'm in Germany now and I have absolutely no information on the Buick so my search is not going so well either but good luck to you and maybe we'll cross paths on our searches.


That is funny. I live by Fort Hood now and went TDY to Edwards AFB... Like we got the same story in opposite places and different cars it seems. :laugh: It's a small world out there....


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

MK3 LUV said:


> Probably nothing seeing as seller says its a '74 but why not give it a a shot?
> 
> http://easttexas.craigslist.org/cto/3947462687.html


I did check on this, but it wasn't it. Thanks for help either way!!


----------



## paintballguy424 (Mar 4, 2009)

http://billings.craigslist.org/cto/4050737804.html

Long shot but you never know how things move. I'll take a look at the vin when I pick up my beetle next Monday


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

turkey day bump! any luck with it?


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Have you posted on TheSamba?


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Have you posted on TheSamba?


its been on jalopnik, i would assume it has also been posted on thesamba


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

MK3 LUV said:


> turkey day bump! any luck with it?



Thanks, no I haven't gotten any closer :banghead:




MK3 LUV said:


> its been on jalopnik, i would assume it has also been posted on thesamba


It's currenlty on here (Duh), Samba and Jalopnik. (I mainly monitor VWVortex)


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm still alive and searching daily, just nothing coming up....


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

watsonst04 said:


> I'm still alive and searching daily, just nothing coming up....


Hi!:wave: Watson  ,
Passed by this https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF...804&ei=B1DfUqymH8jYoASriYCYCw&ved=0CCUQxB0wAA the other day just a few blocks from my home, didn't have the time @ the time to check it out & it was gone when I passed by tonight, you can be _sure_ that I'll give you a :thumbup: or :thumbdown: next time I pass by when it's there , I have that VIN# in my wallet.

:beer:


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

buggyman said:


> Hi!:wave: Watson  ,
> Passed by this https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF...804&ei=B1DfUqymH8jYoASriYCYCw&ved=0CCUQxB0wAA the other day just a few blocks from my home, didn't have the time @ the time to check it out & it was gone when I passed by tonight, you can be _sure_ that I'll give you a :thumbup: or :thumbdown: next time I pass by when it's there , I have that VIN# in my wallet.
> 
> :beer:


Thanks for looking out. Looking at the picture it doesn't look the same as her's had "Elephant feet" taillights, but you never know what people do to there cars plus it's easy to throw just about any other bug parts on a incorrect year model...



On a side note I added another VW to the family.... Now I have 2013 Turbo Bug, 2006 Jetta TDI, and my pride and joy...the 63' (which I just installed the "Swan Necks" my wife got me for X-Mas:laugh I think I have the VW blood now, can't remember how many I have had (Gotta be around 15), but like many of you know it's a drug!! Currently looking for a pre 67' DoubleCab, but it takes deeper pockets to get into that side of VW. Took my son to Legoland and I seen this and I just had to have it, so wife got it for my BDay (I built it the same night) :laugh:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup:

haven't checked in for some time. things are looking good!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

abeR said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> haven't checked in for some time. things are looking good!


Thanks man, things are good over here. Haven't got really anywhere with the bug, but I'm still looking.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Still alive and looking harder then ever!!! Thanks everyone for the phone calls for support and/or tips!!


----------



## flying_oliver (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm sure you've already let out carfax for it. 

I wish you luck finding it! I'm usually on criagslist (albeit in Indiana) but will definitely keep an eye open!


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

Still alive and looking, thanks everyone for looking out!!


----------



## nepbug (Jul 18, 2012)

Still pulling for your, I find myself always pulling over to check any Orange beetle or any super of that era that has obviously been painted.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm still looking.... :wave:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Man I'm impressed by your tenacity when it comes to this search. I hope you can find it man. Now I don't want to get your hopes up and I know this is a long shot with this car appearing to be in Wisconsin and labeled as a 74 but I know these cars get around and sometimes descrpensys come up.

anyway, this guy popped up recently (a few months ago) it may be worth trying to message him. Not sure how good his contact info is but if you click on a picture it take you to Photobucket. may be able to find him there.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7206456-74-Super-project


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## Cbeetle (Dec 16, 2015)

This is a great thread, had me hooked and took a while to read all the posts! Hope there will be a good ending to it.

Any luck in finding your mother's car, Watsonst04?


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

Here's a possibility- although it doesn't seem to look the same.
If the ownership trail led through Oregon City, this is only a couple of miles away.

https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/ctd/5676951318.html


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

Shawn, i found an orange Beetle down the road from me. Im gonna go and check it out tomorrow!!! Shoot me a message on FB your cell and ill snap a pic and send it to you.


----------



## gkeeton (Sep 5, 2007)

I would suggest posting a wanted ad in the vehicle specific section of The Samba. You could also post a wanted ad on Facebook Marketplace. Depending on how badly you want the car back, a flat finders fee of $500-$1000, or 10%-20% of the purchase price significantly greases the wheels. I wouldn’t post the VIN number in your ad though, just simply a description of the vehicle, and any info of where it was sold last. You can then verify the VIN if someone contacts you. Good luck!
https://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/cat.php?id=3


----------



## Cyclonus71 (Mar 14, 2021)

I live in Killeen, near Ft Hood, and my dad also owned a 1973 Super Beetle in Orange, sold it in the late 70s. This was a interest peaking thread to see.


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey! Any new info? Did anyone find the car yet? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

